
C'mon, Digital Ocean, why are you so evil? - bruno2223
1. I just signed up at DigitalOcean. Brand new account!<p>2. Then I payed 5 USD in order to... I don&#x27;t know, they asked, I payed.<p>3. Then I saw a lock message of &quot;Verification Process&quot; - Waited for 30 minutes.<p>4. I opened a nice and friendly ticket support asking why in the hell they are taking an eternity to verify my account, this ticket below (original at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prntscr.com&#x2F;gzfqu6)<p>----------------------<p>Hello DO team,<p>I am a brannnnd new user, I was happy when I sign up on you.<p>BUT, Whyyyyyy do you have this &quot;Reviewing process&quot; of a brannnd new account? There&#x27;s nothing to review here. I sign up, I payed, gooo forward!<p>I was looking for a AWS alternative, but cmon....<p>I am jumping the window right now because of you... Ahhhhhhhhh.... Puft.<p>No, kidding. I am still here. Please answer me. I am waiting for get my servers UP, my client is waiting as well. Huuuurrrrryyy up Dude.<p>----------------------<p>5. Then I received en email 5 minutes later with this kind words below<p>----------------------<p>Hi There,<p>We&#x27;ve finished reviewing your account and cannot allow you access
to the DigitalOcean platform. This decision is final and no other
information is required.<p>Regards,<p>Trust &amp; Safety
DigitalOcean Suppor<p>----------------------<p>5. If I try to open DigitalOcean site, I get an &quot;account loocked&quot; message like this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prntscr.com&#x2F;gzfr7y<p>6. Whyyyyyy, Jesus, whyyyyyyy? They might have regex filter: &quot;There&#x27;s AWS letters in the ticket support? Ban!&quot;
======
tlb
All hosting providers are under attack from criminal cryptocurrency miners.
They sign up with stolen credit card numbers, mine cryptocurrency, and profit.
The hosting provider gets a chargeback from the credit card company and lose a
lot of money. So they try to defend against this with fraud detection
heuristics. Unfortunately, these sometimes throw false positives, especially
for non-US addresses and shared IP addresses.

Asking an existing customer friend to vouch for you might help.

~~~
bruno2223
Got it. I was suspecting this as well.

They could do a rule like:

Approve new accounts instantly, then monitor all servers for 1 week. If a CPU
server are higher then 80% for 5 minutes, trigger a ticket support so the
DigitalOcean team can take a look closer, and shut down the server based on
what you have told me.

Both kind of criminals (miners and spammers) use a lot of CPU. This kind of
rule could avoid, I think.

Ok. Thanks mate. See you!

~~~
raarts
Hosting providers have to put up with all kind of people..

~~~
disfadbish
Yeah like OP who sounds like a jackass.

